# Merckx bar plugs



## solofe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some of these older style Merckx bar plugs, does anyone have an idea where to find them?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

There's a guy who used to sell them pretty frequently on eBay. I bought a pair and remember they were relatively expensive ($10 maybe?) for what were basically cheap plastic plugs with a logo glued to them. They worked and looked great thought.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

I was looking for them aswell, but they haven't popped up on the bay the last 6 months...


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Do they come with Merckx-branded handlebar tape?


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

these days the merckx handlebar tape comes with black plastic plugs if i remember correctly... I think the plugs in the pic above have never been official merckx products


----------

